# Slingshot hunting preserve ...



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Hmmm ... I was thinking I should buy this island and turn it into a slingshot hunting preserve. I figure I could charge a bit for each bunny. With all the folks on this forum I should do well ...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GUcsk7UZvcU#t=35

Anybody want to invest in my scheme?

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Anyone who doesnt want to go to youtube heres a embedded video


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Could I bring the blowgun instead?


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Hmmm cool Idea for the slingshot shooting friends~AKA Oldmiser


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

For those old enough to remember.

The above video for some reason got me thinking back to a old Alfred Hitchcock movie "the Birds". Only it would be "The Rabbits".

What would happen if she runs out of food and bunnies got peed off. Ok so i got a bit carried away with my thinking.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Sure ... blowguns always welcome!

As for the Birds movie ... I laughed all the way through that one. The premise was completely silly for those who know anything about the physiology of birds. Their bodies have to be very light, so their bones are quite small and are easily broken. Any bird foolish enough to fly into a wooden door or wall would have major trauma ... probably broken neck ... no way would they ever break through. If a flock of birds were attacking, one could stand out in the yard with a tennis racquet and swat birds all day long with no danger of harm ... except perhaps being covered in bird poop!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

It could go from being known as rabbit island to rabbit stew island.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Nah. Fish in a barrel. Unless you want to do it with a carrot tied to your dangle.


----------



## Micknewch (Nov 24, 2013)

Great idea Charles! There is an approximately 10 acre island for sale in the middle of the Saginaw River, Michigan, USA. Only accessible by boat. You may be on to something. It's full of woodchuck, waterfowl, rabbit and even deer. Though I'm not suggesting a SS could take it down. Probably all other manner if mammal that lives near the river and surrounding creeks & marshes.


----------



## Micknewch (Nov 24, 2013)

Blowguns will likewise be accepted on my island. Wouldn't be fair if I were the only blow gunner. Lol


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

There is a small island very near Victoria, and there used to be a dynamite factory there. But it shut down quite some time ago. However, the island was overrun with a non-native species of deer that were planted there. Some years ago someone was running it as a hunting preserve for black powder shooters. I never went myself, but someone told me it was more like shooting cattle on a pasture than hunting ... did not appeal to me.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Micknewch (Nov 24, 2013)

I wish more 'hunters' were like us lot Charles. So many North American hunters go to the guaranteed ranches and call it hunting. How many could actually stalk and get close enough to kill with primitive weaponry such as a SS, blowgun or traditional longbow? The island I'm speaking of in the river is all nature. I'd quite like to get out there. Only 29,980 short of the 30,000 asking price. Lol.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

For $30,000 I will take a couple ... let me get my Amex card .... :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

I do know a couple of fellows in western Tennessee who went together and bought an old farm of about 160 acres, now mostly wooded. They use it as a hunting preserve for deer and wild turkey. I guess it depends on your disposable income. Here in Victoria, there are quite a few folks who have a good deal more than $30,000 invested in boats that mostly just sit at the dock. So perhaps $30,000 for something that basically requires no upkeep might not be bad.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Micknewch said:


> I wish more 'hunters' were like us lot Charles. So many North American hunters go to the guaranteed ranches and call it hunting. How many could actually stalk and get close enough to kill with primitive weaponry such as a SS, blowgun or traditional longbow? The island I'm speaking of in the river is all nature. I'd quite like to get out there. Only 29,980 short of the 30,000 asking price. Lol.


Here is the kind of thing I just do not understand. To me, this video is an example of cruelty for no good reason. The guy could have just walked right up and shot the thing in the head with most any decent rifle and the animal would not have suffered.






Just not what I would call hunting. Don't get me wrong ... nothing wrong with bow hunting. But the sort of thing in the video above strikes me as being without merit ... neither to the "hunter" nor to the high tech equipment he is using. He might` as well have been shooting a cow out on the pasture.

Enough of my rant ...

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Micknewch (Nov 24, 2013)

What sort of 'wild' game was that? That's not hunting at all! That is a smack in the face of any true woodsman! I'm sure those 'men' felt pretty proud of themselves. That really chaps my butt.

Mind you in no Howard Hill with my longbow and I certainly know my limitations with it. But that display is disgusting. Notice the man had a firearm on his hip.

On a lighter note, I'll be kayaking down to the island when it rather if this winter ever relents. Can't remember a colder windier winter here in the Saginaw Bay Area of Lake Huron. Hoping to take as many muskrat, rabbit, squirrel and pheasant as I can. All in season of course.

Cheers, 
Mick


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I ain't watchin' that. Please insert any appropriate obscene impugning of manhood, humanity and personal habits that you deem appropriate. That Ain't SPORT! JackHole!


----------



## Micknewch (Nov 24, 2013)

flipgun said:


> I ain't watchin' that. Please insert any appropriate obscene impugning of manhood, humanity and personal habits that you deem appropriate. That Ain't SPORT! JackHole!


Amen Flipgun! That was a disgusting display! I made it through about 5 minutes. Then to have the temerity to post that video online! Unbelievable.

Cheers,
Mick


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

Wow Charles! As a hunter I can only say that that video is not hunting. It is called killing where I come from, and IMHO. there is a big difference between killing, and hunting. I mean the big thing simply just stood there and let that dude keep sticking arrows into it, actually, all over it, couldn't barely hit the broadside of a barn!


----------

